# Quick clean and lube question.. (not gonna ask how often, I promise :)



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey guys.. 

When you clean your guns.. is it necessary to clean the spring and/or lubricate it?
I am assuming it can't hurt to hit it with the brush and some cleaner.. but I don't want to assume and be doing something wrong.

Also.. I assume it's not necessary to lubricate it... true?

Ty in advance..

Bites


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I assume you read the manual and know where the recommended areas for lube are and where you shouldn't(i.e. striker channel). Always remember the more lube or excess oil you use the more it attracts dirt, lint, etc...(especially the heavier oils, or lube). The spring you mention I assume is the recoil spring. Generally, they don't get that dirty, but may. I'm a Hoppes and Rem-oil(now Rem-oil VCI) Man. Generally, I just wipe the recoil spring off w/ a lint less rag or large cleaning patch and just re-wipe with a very, very, light coat of rem-oil. Never had an issue, some, I suppose like the spring dry, I don't, nor does Beretta Inc..


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Do what *denner* says.

A little oil goes a long, long way.
A little oil frequently is much better than a lot of oil occasionally.


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok cool.. so far I have been abiding by what you said.. except I have not put any oil on the spring.. just wiped it clean with a patch and I have found some black residue.. 

I did read the manual for both my guns and have been applying the oil where it says.. 

I was more concerned about if it was a problem to clean the recoil spring.. meaning should I NOT do it.. or if it was just personal pref.. 

Thanks gents.

~bites


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Every part in the gun needs oil,or it'll rust.Parts that aren't load bearing and sliding against another surface just need a thin film on them,which is the catagory the springs would fall into.Pins,frame/slide rails,barrel lockup points,etc need a film of oil for lubrication,just like the bearings in your car's engine to minimize wear.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's not a matter of over-lubricating, but rather, doing it properly. 

Yes, oil will attract and hold dirt. But, if you do it in such a way that it provides a light film, rather than just squirting some all over, dirt won't be that much of an issue.

I mentioned it previously, and I'll mention it again. One of the best items I've found to lube a firearm, is one of the old style shaving brushes. Actually, I have two. One is just for dusting off and the other is used to spread a light film of oil around. The brush works perfectly. It allows you to get in those areas that are hard to get at. And, you simply cannot over lube with it. Once in a great while, a bristle may come loose and remain where you don't want it to. Before I close things up, I always give it a good once over and then I use some controlled compressed air to blow out debris that I might have missed. 

And yes, I do clean and lube the guide-rod / spring. I also make sure to lube the inside guide rails on the slide and those on the frame. 

I've seen firearms that lacked proper lubrication. It wasn't a pretty sight.


----------



## RKL245 (Jul 8, 2012)

They actually sell those "shaving" brushes in the cleaning aisle of my LGS

Keith


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Believe it or not, I had a very hard time finding the shaving brushes. I've had mine for many years, but I wanted to buy a couple for my brother. He's not _into firearms_ like I am, but he does have a couple, and he was in need of a good cleaning kit. So, I put one together for him as a birthday present.

Anyways, I had a tough time finding those brushes. Walmart didn't have um, nor did Walgreens. Finally called around a couple mom and pop drug stores and found um. The brushes with the boar bristles seem to work the best.

As I mentioned previously, use one for dusting off a firearm and one for oiling it. No need to go over-board with the oil (I use REM Oil) as it goes a long ways. Every couple of years, I take a paper towel to the brush I keep the oil on, and run it through several times, wiping off the old stuff. They usually will last at least 20 yrs. or more.

BTW.....if you don't have a good bore light, buy one!! Don't scrimp pennies, spend a few bucks and buy a good one. :smt002


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

How do you you apply the oil to the shaving brush?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Bigbites said:


> How do you you apply the oil to the shaving brush?


Just apply a few drops at a time. Not too many, as the amount of oil will build up from there over time.

I hold the brush upside down and just drop a few drops into the bristles.


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok Thanks Trooper.. I'll see if I can get my hands on a couple of brushes.. and try it.

When I think of the recoil spring.. i can't think of a better way to apply some oil..


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I should have mentioned, when the time comes that you want to clean the shaving brush with the oil on it, just some good ole hot water and dish soap works great. 

It comes out clean as new. Be sure to let it air dry.


----------

